# Who is actually the best villager?



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

(This is a poll :3) 
We all know characters like Ankha and Marshal are popular, but who is you're actual favorite? 

I'm gunna count up the votes (periodically) and leave them in this first post! 

Honestly, I'm just curious and bored haha 

Please just say villagers you actually have NOT unobtained dreamies you in theory love. Unless you have been able to talk to them I suppose, but I'd prefer current or previous villagers 

*Please answer *

*CURRENT RESULTS:*
1. Fauna: 3 votes

2. Tipper: 2 votes
2. Chester: 2 votes
2. Tiffany: 2 votes
2. Cherry: 2 votes 
2. Eugene: 2 votes
2. Flurry: 2 votes
2. Beau: 2 votes

3. Ruby : 1 vote 
3. Tangy: 1 vote 
3. Pinky: 1 vote
3. Marina: 1 vote
3. Mitzi: 1 vote
3. Hamphrey: 1 vote
3. Colton: 1 vote
3. Bam: 1 vote
3. KID CAT: 1 vote
3. Peanut: 1 vote
3. JAY: 1 vote
3. Eunice: 1 vote
3. Gaston: I vote
3. TABBY: 1 vote
3. Kidd: 1 vote
3. Dizzy: 1 vote
3. Deli: 1 vote
3. ERIK: 1 vote
3. Coco: 1 vote
3. Kiki: 1 vote
3. Twiggy: 1 vote
3. Hamlet: 1 vote
3. Maple: 1 vote
3. Lolly: 1 vote
3. Lopez: 1 vote
3. LUCKY: 1 vote
3. Jacques: 1 vote
3. Sly: 1 vote
3. Shari: 1 vote
3. Pango: 1 vote
3. Bob: 1 vote
3. Groucho: 1 vote
3. Barold: 1 vote


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2014)

No villager is better or worse than any other. All villagers are created equal <3


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Haha niice. I just want to see people's favorites. Can't tell if you're trolling hah


----------



## DaintyC (Feb 10, 2014)

Chester. He was in my cycling town then I moved him into my main town. I just love him so much. Lazy panda and his house is Chinese themed, so perfect.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 10, 2014)

Such a hard decision

Probably Tangy from all my memories when i was 5 with her <3
Then Vesta, Willow, Stitches & Apple are all runners ups


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 10, 2014)

Ruby ^^


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 10, 2014)

Flurry ; u ;. Maple and Francine with a close second.


----------



## DaintyC (Feb 10, 2014)

OH Ruby is great! I had her in my Wild World town. Cute albino bunny!!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yay answers!  I personally have only had Tangy from this group, but also a bunch of the second places  All very nice villagers! Tangy always had strange clothes decisions though... haha 

Four way tie, editing now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the art is super cute guys thanks for using it  (the chester one oh dear so cute and the one in the signature where you/your mayor/ForgottenT is holding a little Ruby)


----------



## cIementine (Feb 10, 2014)

FAUNA


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Fauna really is a sweetie. I don't have her in my town anymore but she's so pretty. 

Fauna being added


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 10, 2014)

Well,of course it's Pinky.She's been my villager for almost twelve years.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh wow. That is pretty impressive. She must be awesome. Adding her.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll name my top 3 faves 

1.Marina
2.Tabby
3. Carmen​


----------



## Bui (Feb 10, 2014)

Mitzi.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 10, 2014)

Hamphrey.
My favourite villager.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Mitzi! I loved her in my old game  Alright added these three


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 10, 2014)

Colton. He's a hella handsome horse.. You can't deny the fact that Colton is absoLUTely *FABULOOOUS!*


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh Colton, the boyband horse, your adoring pubic is calling for you kekeke adding~


----------



## Radagast (Feb 11, 2014)

I didn't know Marshal was popular. What's so great about him?


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 11, 2014)

Bam is my absolute favorite. I fell in love with him the minute I saw him at my campsite and I'll definitely get him again in my new town.


----------



## beffa (Feb 11, 2014)

Kid Cat!


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 11, 2014)

TIFFANY!!! She was in my accf town, and got her in acnl too!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

Marshal is a cutie. But KIIIIIIIIIDD CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!  updated. Thank you all. 

And it's always cool when you get a character again from an old game isn't it?


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 11, 2014)

PEANUT


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

updated


----------



## Dolby (Feb 12, 2014)

Jay!!!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

Jaaaaaaaayyyyyyy Yes had him in the old game. He was the only villager in my town that I liked for awhile... okay adding.


----------



## DarkTranquillity (Feb 12, 2014)

My vote is for Eunice!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

I've heard a lot about Eunice. She's a sheep right? And thank you for the vote!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2014)

GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 
GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 
GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3 GASTON <3


----------



## Cudon (Feb 13, 2014)

Tabby is my favorite c:


----------



## Taycat (Feb 13, 2014)

According to this forum, Marshall.
TIpper for me.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 13, 2014)

Kidd


----------



## Mollypop (Feb 13, 2014)

Dizzy. :]


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

I love the variety  okay adding you all now


----------



## Cory (Feb 13, 2014)

DELI! 


Isn't that the cutest face you have ever seen?


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh dear that is cute. I wish I had room for more villagers... I really want a monkey. Okay im adding your vote


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 13, 2014)

Cherry because she's Cherry, an uchi and I guess slightly goth red and black dog.


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 13, 2014)

ERIKE RIK EIRK ERIK


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, Cherry was on my list before I got some of the ones I didn't think about in my town, and loved them. Like Erik and Pashmina. Okay

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love Erik <3 my baby haha


----------



## MannyK (Feb 13, 2014)

COCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 13, 2014)

Fauna


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 14, 2014)

Tipper.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 14, 2014)

We have two in the lead now


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

Kiki is my favorite, so I choose Kiki! (*Hits myself* Pate used to be my favorite, what have I done?)


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 14, 2014)

Hahah shh its fine hehe okay adding your vote


----------



## fsession (Feb 15, 2014)

Chester. He was in my riding a bike city then I shifted him into my primary city. I just really like him so much. Sluggish panda and his home is China designed, so ideal.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 15, 2014)

Twiggy.

all other villagers exist as mere filler 
i am the best
NONE CAN BEAT ME
or so ive heard


----------



## CookieAvalityMon (Feb 15, 2014)

Hamlet


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 15, 2014)

Maple


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 15, 2014)

no love for eugene?
cuz eugene is


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 15, 2014)

Of course Eugene haha and my dear maple of course. I miss her. Chester is now also first


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 15, 2014)

Totally Lolly.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 15, 2014)

Lolly is a cutie, but I can't stop laughing at her eyes now


----------



## mariop476 (Feb 15, 2014)

How has Lopez not been nominated yet?
Lopez 5 lyf.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 15, 2014)

alrighty lopez is up


----------



## UchiCherry (Feb 18, 2014)

Cherry


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 19, 2014)

Cherry was on my list but then I liked characters I didn't know I would. n.n (I'm posting these to keep track of which votes were added as well)


----------



## Mizu (Feb 19, 2014)

How many characters can we nominate for this? Just curious to know. I'd say my favourite neighbour right now is Lucky, followed by Snake and Marshal who just moved in from the campsite <3 .


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 19, 2014)

JiHao said:


> How many characters can we nominate for this? Just curious to know. I'd say my favourite neighbour right now is Lucky, followed by Snake and Marshal who just moved in from the campsite <3 .



I haven't really thought that through haha  but for now I've just been taking one each, but I guess if later Snake or Marshal (i have him too haha) win you over more than lucky you can comment again and I'll just add him too :3


----------



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2014)

I think that Jacques is the best villager, but I guess not to everyone as I have a backstory with him. It was a long time ago, back in October, and Jambette had moved to Nimbasa. I hated her, and wanted her out, so I timetraveled very carefully to get her to move. Apparently, I wasn't careful enough, because I lost Jacques in the process. This was before I knew about villager trading and stuff, so I started cycling, and in a way that's how I found this forum, too.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 19, 2014)

JayFromNimbasa said:


> I think that Jacques is the best villager, but I guess not to everyone as I have a backstory with him. It was a long time ago, back in October, and Jambette had moved to Nimbasa. I hated her, and wanted her out, so I timetraveled very carefully to get her to move. Apparently, I wasn't careful enough, because I lost Jacques in the process. This was before I knew about villager trading and stuff, so I started cycling, and in a way that's how I found this forum, too.



Aww that sucks  I hope you can get him back!


----------



## seanrc (Feb 19, 2014)

Sly!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd have to be beau （＾∇＾）he was one of my villagers before he suddenly became popular and he's one of the only original villagers of my town to still live in my village. I love his house too, it's just like a meadow （＾∇＾


----------



## valcomin (Feb 19, 2014)

Tiffany.  She was the first villager to give me a picture.


----------



## koikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Fauna's my ultimate favorite. ❤


----------



## Hush (Feb 19, 2014)

shari


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 19, 2014)

Beau was in my campsite but I didn't move him in Dx I have regretted it ever since. And I wish I would have had a chance to meet Tiffany. Alright added! And I fixed Cherry's rank


----------



## AdinaLula (Feb 20, 2014)

Personally I love Pango. So cute and nice!


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 20, 2014)

Pango... /looks them up/ Oh! An anteater! She's cute!


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 20, 2014)

Hmmz. 

Gotta be Eugene  .. I just love him too much <3


----------



## Bobnolivia (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob c:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 20, 2014)

I really love Flurry c:


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 21, 2014)

Eugene and flurry have risen in the ranks. I'm surprised Bob hasn't been added yet.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 21, 2014)

groucho


----------



## Cudon (Feb 21, 2014)

Eww Fauna the generic deer is leading ;c


----------



## hannahxd (Feb 21, 2014)

Beau is my favoruite 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beau is my favourite 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beau is my favourite


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 21, 2014)

My cute little cub, Barold. Constantly talk about foods and I have no idea he is actually a wrestler too xD He even send me a valentine letter but nothing other than foods again!! xD so cute~


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha I though Fauna was sweet when she was in my town. I did let her leave though... Beau has climbed to second place, and the others have been added  Thanks for the votes guys


----------



## king-bear (Feb 22, 2014)

Ruby and Poncho are my favourites c:


----------

